# What is Animal Crossing to you?



## nnsfa (Jun 28, 2016)

What makes you want to play Animal Crossing, and what's your goal?

- - - Post Merge - - -

I've never really thought about it myself.  I guess it's just a fun game to relax to.


----------



## nnsfa (Jun 29, 2016)

bump


----------



## Crosser.bear (Jun 29, 2016)

I just wanna play because it distracts me from the problems that I face in the real world. My goal is to create a town that I am actually happy with 




I hate my map though


----------



## nnsfa (Jun 29, 2016)

Crosser.bear said:


> I just wanna play because it distracts me from the problems that I face in the real world. My goal is to create a town that I am actually happy with
> 
> View attachment 176313
> 
> I hate my map though



What's wrong with it?  I don't see anything wrong except the loner villager.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Jun 29, 2016)

Just another video game with just another demographic.


----------



## MagicAce (Jun 30, 2016)

I play animal crossing just to kill time and catch all of the bugs and fishies.

My goal is... nothing. Just to relax.


----------



## vel (Jun 30, 2016)

It's my relaxing game. I usually do nothing, so it's therapeutic for me. It's just my getaway.


----------



## Fleshy (Jul 1, 2016)

I don't know really, it's just another game to me, but it's fun and relaxing. I don't really have any particular goals


----------



## Cudon (Jul 1, 2016)

I find landscaping in ac extremely therapeutic, so it's become an obsession. It gets frustration when out of ideas but still.


----------



## MayorLiv (Jul 1, 2016)

It's just an escape from reality, a relaxation method!


----------



## Invisible again (Jul 1, 2016)

It's like a 2nd life to me, and I don't have any goals but I'd like to make my town appealing. c:


----------



## Nena (Jul 4, 2016)

I have no goals but its so nice and relaxing sort of my calm from the storm in my life


----------



## guardgirl (Jul 4, 2016)

to me, animal crossing both satisfies nostalgia and serves as a reality escape or just something to do in my free time.


----------



## iovis (Jul 4, 2016)

mm Animal Crossing has a lot of childhood nostalgia for me
I find that it's a good game for relaxing


----------



## bumblybee (Jul 5, 2016)

Animal Crossing is a really relaxing and fun game.  I play it to have fun and escape from the real world!


----------



## Emachi (Jul 6, 2016)

Crosser.bear said:


> I just wanna play because it distracts me from the problems that I face in the real world. My goal is to create a town that I am actually happy with
> 
> View attachment 176313
> 
> I hate my map though



OMG We have the exact same map!!!! 

On topic: I played animal crossing since I was 8... so I guess it just became a part of my life lol


----------



## jakeypride (Jul 6, 2016)

I use it to escape reality and get away, It's also incredibly nostalgic. I feel at piece when I play it and I often use it to cope with my depression.


----------



## UnicornPrincessOfDoom (Jul 6, 2016)

My goal in Animal Crossing is to make a town I am really happy with!


----------



## Kirbystarship (Jul 6, 2016)

I play the game because it is relaxing and you can go as slow as you can.


----------



## Cai-crossing (Jul 7, 2016)

I ended up typing up about a page of rambling, so I'll just try to sum it up!  There's a lot of nostalgia, it's a whole town that I can make my own, I have tons of wonderful animal friends, friend move forward with their lives but aren't forgotten, fishing is a great way to practice my breathing exercises, it calms my anxiety, lets me be in control of my surroundings (to a degree), and I just... really love it.  

That's really barely scratching the surface!  This game means a lot to me for many reasons.  On top of everything else, I think Nintendo did a wonderful job with creating Isabelle, she's really quite a comforting mascot!  The game and these wonderful little characters are just so calming and really help me deal with things like anxiety.  Heck, I probably wouldn't even be on forums anymore if not for this game!


----------



## SilkSpectre (Jul 8, 2016)

An escape. Grown up play dollhouse. Goal: town I'm proud of and can enjoy.


----------



## LinkToTheWorld (Jul 24, 2016)

Just escapism I guess. It's nice having a little world with lovely villagers to distract you from real life. I recently took a break from AC but I realised I was starting to miss it. Was missing seeing my villagers and doing little jobs for them, missing wandering around my town and having silly conversations with them. It's just a nice easy game with no pressure


----------



## watercolorwish (Jul 24, 2016)

its my second life


----------



## lostineverfreeforest (Jul 24, 2016)

It's a chill pill.


----------



## pinkfawn (Jul 25, 2016)

It's nice to come home from work and relax in the Animal Crossing world. It's a distraction but also relaxation. My goal is to complete the encyclopedia/Museum and catalog, but also make myself a town I love and can share with others.


----------



## AetherFenris (Jul 28, 2016)

It's difficult for me to summarize what Animal Crossing means to me, but my first published article ever was a retrospective of the original game and touches on the subject. You can read it hereif you are interested.


----------



## Pinkbell (Jul 28, 2016)

Relaxing, just  a simple relaxing game. (that I adore so much...)


----------



## Sylvei (Jul 28, 2016)

I agree with acciolz on this one. It's a distraction, yet a relaxation. I love to just get on the game and go around and do things to get closer to my goals like bug catching and fishing, it just feels so nice doing so and I've made several friends through animal crossing plus not having to worry about how I act or dress or anything is relaxing because it's a game and In real like I'm with people that are still livin' the old days


----------



## goey0614 (Jul 29, 2016)

antidote


----------



## Bowie (Jul 29, 2016)

It's fun.


----------



## xiaonu (Jul 29, 2016)

my life. lol
No, its just a fun game to be creative, and socialize with cute animals. With lots of goals to achieve.


----------



## namiieco (Jul 29, 2016)

A nice game to play when I get bored. Nothing much


----------



## Noah2000 (Jul 29, 2016)

Animal Crossing, to me, is a relaxing game to play when I am stressed out. It's basically my entire childhood ;p


----------



## strawberrigod (Jul 29, 2016)

It's really fun to me and very nostalgic. It reminds me of when I got my first gamecube which pretty much started all my gaming. 

My uncle did have a playstation 2, sega, and nes, but I never remembered playing those all too well except for mortal kombat. The gamecube was actually mine and I was so happy to have gotten it! c:


----------



## beewalk (Jul 30, 2016)

Interesting


----------



## Nicole. (Jul 30, 2016)

nnsfa said:


> What makes you want to play Animal Crossing, and what's your goal?



There's no real goal to achieve in Animal Crossing. For me, it's all about producing and creating new ideas to a town that starts off small. The interaction with villagers can be engaging and the special events lightens and grows the excitement within the town. The game keeps me occupied and it entertains me for at least a few hours. The game offers a more laid-back gaming experience, unlike most other games. I love how it's never-ending and that there's still an option to continue and last but not least, the game is filled with cute characters!


----------



## Nimega_Gunner (Aug 5, 2016)

A fun game I play whenever I'm inspired to do stuff in my town. My fave game, actually.


----------



## Buttonsy (Aug 6, 2016)

A fun game, a creativity outlet, a way to help cure my loneliness, and my main interest in life right now.


----------



## Misty15 (Aug 6, 2016)

Animal crossing is the game I grew up playing and the reason I met my best friend. I love animal crossing.

My goal is to have fun in my town.


----------



## MidnaEmiko (Aug 6, 2016)

Animal crossing has always been more then just a game to me. To me Animal crossing is like living a life I've always wanted. I am currently fighting TBI and Cancer, I don't have the ability to eat food or walk, other things I am unable to do in reality that I can do in Animal Crossing. Because of this; To me its like escaping a world reduced to these four walls in bound to a death bed, and entering one that that I can make my own. I love to walk around in my town, I love to plant flowers, eat fruit, and write letters to my favorite villagers. I love every aspect of it because it is simple and its really just living- And living is all i ever want. I really dont know what i would do without it, because Its just so hard to enjoy anything else. I normally get triggered for what I can no longer enjoy because it just remind me of how awful life is, but Animal crossing is a form of entertainment I can not only find understanding in but I can take comfort in and appreciate rather then feel awful for what it could have reminded me of negative feelings. 

I can't enjoy much TV, I can't understand most video games- But ACNL will always be my go to game.


----------



## SilkSpectre (Aug 6, 2016)

Alone time and yet fun social interaction, grown up play house.


----------



## The_Nintendian (Aug 7, 2016)

I play Animal Crossing to relax, to escape the troubles of reality, to enjoy time with virtual friends 'cause my real friends are never online.


----------



## Antonio (Aug 7, 2016)

Another game for your 3DS...


----------



## SpiritStar (Aug 7, 2016)

To me, Animal Crossing is a means to escape from myself for an hour or so during the day. I deal with a lot of anxiety in my everyday life, so to be able to put my energy into something small, peaceful, and undemanding is wonderful indeed.


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 7, 2016)

It's the thing that will always be there for me, no matter what


----------



## uwuzumakii (Aug 9, 2016)

A way to make friends without having to talk to people. That's pretty much it. ...Oh and to hoard.


----------



## drowningfairies (Aug 13, 2016)

Animal Crossing has become a stress reliever. I have a illness so I tend to get exhausted or ed ridden alot, so AC has always found a way to keep me company. It also helps with my anxiety and depression. I've seen many people say that it helps with their depression, and I do agree. It's a nice paced game, no stress, so it's something that I couldn't ever let go of.


----------



## xara (Aug 15, 2016)

An escape from reality. 

My goal is to design a town that I'm at least somewhat content with, and to achieve as many of the badges as possible. 

Landscaping is stressful though


----------



## PigsAndBlankets (Aug 16, 2016)

Nostalgic. I've been playing Animal Crossing since it came out on the Gamecube when I was little. The experiences you get from playing AC are very memorable and can feel pretty rewarding, which is one of the bigger reasons why I think it should never be underestimated. 

I find that AC:NL in particular is very helpful when I'm having an off-day. It gives me something to look forward to. I like hearing what my villagers have to say, and I enjoy celebrating special events with them. When I'm having trouble falling asleep, I go to the dream suite and visit some of my favorite towns, or I go fishing on the island. When I'm trying to stay awake in the morning, I start up my game to see what's going on for the day. And to be honest, the AC world is probably the only world where I'm much less likely to procrastinate.


----------

